# Smoked meatloaf ...



## love2"Q" (Mar 17, 2008)

not sure if this has been covered before ..
but i had some ground beef that i had to  use up..
since i was smoking ribs i thought might as well give it a go ..
now i usually only make meatloaf for sandwiches .,,
but this meatloaf turned out so good that i could eat it 
without drowning it in mayo .. 
i just made your standard meatloaf , but i added a little 
extra liquid in the form of an A1 type sauce .. was worried
that it would be extra dry .. but at 250 for three hours in the 
smoker it turned out perfect .. the last hour i sauced it with 
57 sauce .. the only thing i will change next time ...
i will make more .. my kids loved it ..


----------



## love2"Q" (Mar 17, 2008)

pics while it was cooking


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 17, 2008)

absolutely! sounds great


----------



## pacanis (Mar 17, 2008)

I think Ask a Butcher had a smoked meatloaf topic.  He too was doing it with other things.
Looks pretty darn good, Q, as do the ribs!


----------



## Constance (Mar 17, 2008)

My mouth is watering! 

No mayo for me...I like catsup.


----------



## love2"Q" (Mar 17, 2008)

i swear .. its was the best ...
and i am terrible at cooking meatloaf ..
so this was a nice surprise ...


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2008)

I have wanted to smoke a meatloaf for quite a while,and I am just gonna have to do it soon. Great pics!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

